# New Audax From Near Stockton on Tees



## Hugo15 (21 Feb 2013)

Three new audax rides have just been added to the calendar. They take place on Saturday 14th September and start from Ingleby Barwick, near Stockton on Tees.

First up we have the Tees and Cake 50k, which heads out of Ingleby to Yarm and then follows the river Tees through Aislaby to Middleton St. George before heading through Girsby to Appleton Wiske and then back to Ingleby.

Next we have the Keep To The Roads 100k. This ride heads out through Kildale into the North Yorks Moors, taking the road to Westerdale for the long but rewarding climb to Ralph's Cross. The control is at the Lion Inn on Blakey Ridge and then the rides doubles back to Ralph's Cross and down Fryupdale to Castleton before heading over to Saltburn. The ride back is via Guisborough and Great Ayton.

Finally there is the Ralph Cross 200k. Out to Swainby and the climb of Scarth Nick to warm up the legs. From Osmotherly it's over Snilesworth Moor (possibly the best road in the NY Moors) to Hawnby and on to Helmsley. The route then flattens a little as it makes it's way across to Malton, before turning north to Hutton le Hole. A long climb take you to the Lion Inn and then it's into Fryupdale and on to Glaisdale. The ride then heads across to Castleton and over to Saltburn. Back through Guisborough and Great Ayton.... then there is a sting in the tail..... it's out to Ingleby Greenhow, up Ingleby Bank, down to Chop Gate and up Raisdale before heading back to Ingleby via Hutton Rudby.

Entry is £3.50 for the 50k, £4 for the 100k and £4.50 if you enter in advance (there is also a temp membership fee - think it's £2 - if you are not a member of Audax UK or CTC). There is a premium if you wish to enter on the day and there are spaces left. For that you get your route sheet (there will also be GPS files made available) and there will be Tea, Quiche and Cake on your return at the finish.

There is more info at http://www.ibwf.org.uk/ibwfsite/index.php/routes written by Graeme who is organising it.

You can enter at

50k http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-437/

100k http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-436/

200k http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-435/

If you have any questions please either PM me or reply to this thread. If I can't answer I'll talk to Graeme and get back to you.

Hope to see you on 14th September!


----------



## Hugo15 (2 Aug 2013)

Six weeks until these rides now. Got a fair few entries but plenty of room for more.


----------



## Addict R3 (4 Aug 2013)

I've signed up for the 200k Event, recieved my information pack in the post yesterday and must say what a thorough job the Organiser has done presenting the necessary information, and more. Not sure if this is the norm for these type of events as this is my first bash at something like this as opposed to the usual long rides or Sportives. Looking forward to this very much and hoping I can change my mindset somewhat.

I'd certainly recommend the routes to anybody, some stunning scenery and views to be had.


----------



## Cupra (11 Aug 2013)

My friend and I are thinking of doing the shorter route on this as he has a road bike now and I get mine in 3 weeks.

Is there any info you could give me about what I can expect?


----------



## shaun o'shea (11 Aug 2013)

HI YA HUGO I HAVE JUST ENTERED THE 100 KM SHOULD BE FUN AND HARD GOING.


----------



## Hugo15 (11 Aug 2013)

Cupra said:


> My friend and I are thinking of doing the shorter route on this as he has a road bike now and I get mine in 3 weeks.
> 
> Is there any info you could give me about what I can expect?


 
Audax rides are self guided rides. You will receive a route sheet with directions on ahead of the event and we have also plotted out the route for users with GPS devices (these can both be downloaded from the link above). With Google maps and street view now available it's worth spending a little bit of time ahead of the event having a "fly through" the route to familiarise yourself with the turns.

On the day you will receive a brevet card. This is a small card that will have a couple of questions on it that you need to record the answers to. Your route sheet that you get in advance will tell you where these are but you only find out the questions on the day. The answers to the questions are to prove your have done the route. e.g at junction X what is the distance to place Y. There are only a couple so it's not like you are stopping every few minutes and they aren't hard to find. It's worth bringing a small pen/pencil with you to record the answers.

The 50k route roughly follows the route of the river River Tees from Ingleby Barwick, out though Yarm to Middleton St. George, and on to Neasham. The roads are fairly flat to Neasham with just a couple of small drags. There is a small climb out of Neasham but it's not very long. The route then crosses the Tees again at Girsby before making it's way through the lanes over to Appleton Wiske. It's then on to East Rounton, Hutton Rudby and back to Ingleby Barwick.

Once you are back to the start there will be tea and cakes.

I hope that this helps and that you decide to give it a go. Let me know if you want to know anything else.


----------



## mcshroom (11 Aug 2013)

I've entered the Keep to the Roads (the 100). There's some steep stuff in these routes but it is a great place to cycle


----------



## Cupra (16 Aug 2013)

That's brilliant thanks


----------



## Cupra (17 Aug 2013)

Spoke to my friend and he is booking the day off work, I already have it booked off work and was thinking that doing it on my hybrid wont be to bad considering I normally ride Guisborough to Great Broughton and back for leisure. Or Guisborough to Saltburn (via new marske or redcar) for work (bottom of soltburn bank) on the hybrid however I just couldn't help pressing the buy button on the 2014 giant defy 1 in blue so I collected it yesterday so I am very happy.
I just ordered some salmon brake pads and I am looking for some tyres that offer better puncture protection and I should be all set and ready to go.


----------



## Hugo15 (2 Sep 2013)

Less than two weeks to go now before the first running of the Ingleby Barwick Audax rides. Still a few places left if you would like to enter.


----------



## Tight Git (4 Sep 2013)

I've entered the 200k one - hope the weather is good :-) . Did the Darlington 100 mile sportive last Sunday with a strong headwind for the first 45 miles.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Hugo15 (7 Sep 2013)

I rode the 200k route route with a couple of the other helpers today and had a great day out. Still time to get your entry in for one of the rides.


----------



## Tight Git (16 Sep 2013)

Well that was a really good day - thanks to all the helpers (specially the cake makers :-) ) who made it possible.

The weather and route were excellent too - see you next year!


----------



## Addict R3 (16 Sep 2013)

Tight Git said:


> Well that was a really good day - thanks to all the helpers (specially the cake makers :-) ) who made it possible.
> 
> The weather and route were excellent too - see you next year!




Yes, big thanks to all those involved, they made it one of my most enjoyable days in the saddle for a long time.

it was my first Audax Event, and I'm certainly hoping it won't be my last. My ride report is here, complete with other links to reports by the Organiser, Graeme who was a thoroughly splendid guy, and some comments from other riders who completed the Event.

http://www.mtbe.co.uk/my-first-audax-ride-a-success-story-t41104.html

Really looking forward to next year.


----------

